# Oleander Bushes and Puppy Proofing



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi Folks,

I will be getting a puppy in two months(yay). My backyard has a huge amount of 8 or so foot Oleander bushes. My previous GSD never had any interest in chewing on them(thankfully). I didn't realize they were poisonous until my previous dog was well past the manic chewing stage so I lucked out. Now I'm thinking about putting chicken wire up as a preventative measure before the pup arrives. The only problem is its a huge amount of Oleander bushes probably 80 x 60 feet total that is against the backyard fences. Thoughts anyone? Am I being overly precautionary? One more thing my dogs have always been indoor/outdoor dogs combined. I also have a kennel in the backyard that I can put the pup in when I cant watch him....but as the pup gets older 4-5 month stage I like to give them opportunity to do a little exploring in the backyard when Im home but not hovering over every second.

Thanks for your advice in advance.

Sheila


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

If you're really concerned,another option is a battery powered electric wire staked across in front of the shrubs.You can make it any height you want and it's simple to install and remove.Folks use them to deter rabbits,deer,etc.


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion. The thing that would make me wary of setting up the electrical wire is I would be worried if the pup gets conditioned not to go anywhere near the fence( which is directly behind the bushes) and protects my property from the neighbors and out to the street. I want my dog to run along the fence bush line when he is older ...i just dont want him to munch on the super toxic oleanders when he is a pup.

Thank you!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh WOW!

I'd be afraid of this bush as *ALL parts of it are HIGHLY poisonous to animals- :surprise:

*I can truly appreciate the privacy aspect, but if these were mine, I'd get rid of them before the pup arrives and plant something non-poisonous (check the internet for lists). You never know what's going to drop off of them even if you do "fence" them.


"*Every part *of the oleander plant, * including the roots, stems, leaves, flowers, seeds, fruit, sap and nectar, *contains naturally-occurring cardiac glycosides, which are toxins that directly affect the electrolyte balance within the heart muscle. 



Even water in which oleander leaves are floating contains these toxins.
 
The roots and stems of the plant contain the highest amount of cardiac glycosides, followed by the leaves and flowers."


"Oleandrin affects the cardiovascular, gastrointestinal (GI), and neurologic systems. Symptoms typically occur within 30 minutes to a few hours of ingestion"

The article also says 10-20 leaves can even kill a horse! 
 The Dangers of Oleander Toxicosis to Pets 

. 
There are MANY other garden plants that can cause problems, such as the beautiful flower Fox Glove which can effect the heart!


Wishing you luck with this
Moms


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Puppies chew on and eat everything. I put up 6' mesh fencing with stakes around my veggie garden and rose bushes and cut my oleander down to a nub.
I wouldn't use an electric fence for a puppy


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Well here is my oleander story. It's very popular in Florida. We planted some outside our fence when we were trying to sell our first house. I thought it would be ok, adult dogs, outside the fence. I was weeding one day and had let the dogs come outside the fence with me. My dear girl who would ocasionally try and pull up roots to bring to me as presents, decided to try and pull up an oleander plant. I looked over and she was tugging on it with all her might. I shrieked and she let go but her toothmarks in the bark filled up with sap. I called animal poison control. They told me to rush her to the ER, and I did. They kept her overnight, filled her with charcoal, the whole shebang. They said there would not have been any signs, just her heart would slow down and stop. So they checked her vitals all night long and were prepared to rescucitate her. Thank God she was ok. Thank God I saw her do it, because otherwise she might have died in her sleep that night and I never would have known why.

When we sold that house, and bought our farm, there was a huge oleander bush in the front yard. We pulled it up by the roots with the truck and got rid of every last remnant. 

I never want to see another oleander plant.


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

A-ha! I knew there was a good reason I still live in Canada , those horrible plants don't survive in my hardiness zone of 2. You know, my worry is that it just depends on the dog. My first GSD never touched a plant, shrub or tree branch. Phoenix is an expert flower plucker and shrub/tree pruner. I wouldn't be taking any risk, personally, I'd rip them out and get some dog friendly shrubbery. Or, supervise to the 100th degree until your pup is not....well...a crazy pup who explores the world with his mouth.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I would take it out, no question about it. Not worth the risk. And make sure to remove all the (dead) parts on and in the soil.


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

Jesus!!! Thanks for the post...need to start pulling up some Oleanders...

Thank you


----------

